# How often does your dog play with other dogs?



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I answered rarely, thinking of dogs outside our immediate family. The only dog that doesn't live with us that Finley plays with belongs to my niece who lives out of state. She thoroughly enjoys when Murphy comes to visit, but it isn't very often.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Couldn't vote. 

Dogs outside family dogs.... never.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

We take Oatmeal to Puppy Play at our training center every week. It is supervised by one of the trainers so we are comfortable. He has asked people to leave with their dogs when they act too aggressive towards to the other dogs.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

When Max was a puppy, I would take him to dog park, and he would actively seek out other dogs to play. Now an adult, he shows no interest in playing with other dogs. A Husky that Max has known since he was a puppy will try to interest Max in play, but Max is not interested. There is a young Lab mix in a neighboring yard who will come into our yard and Max will sometimes play with her.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Summit really doesn't ever have a chance to play. When he was small we took him to Petco Playtime, but now he's too big for the small-breed dogs that usually show up. We have a friend with two 10-year-old Labs, but they don't want to play with a large energetic puppy. Summit does at least enjoy greeting them when we see them.

We do run into other dogs that would obviously like to play with him, but their owners don't seem to realize that dogs like to play together.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

We tried taking Ben to a dog park but he was totally stressed out and didn't want anything to do with the other dogs. He just sniffed where they peed or waited at the gate. 

One neighbor dog is friendly and we've tried to let them play, but after initial greetings he just turns away. Many of our other neighborhood dogs have tried to attack him, so he isn't especially interested in getting to know strange dogs. He'll sometimes play bow to the tiny dogs next door, but it never becomes real play because of the size difference. 

We have one family dog he likes to play with, but she lives 2 hour away, so he only sees her a couple of times a year.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm very lucky - I have three very good friends who have dogs and we get together once a week or so to let them all play. One of them lives just down the road from me, so Max and Penny sometimes get together more often.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Theo plays with his best friend "Leo" (a 5 lbs. Pomeranian puppy who's 9 months old) for hours every night.  

We also take him/them to one of the 2 dog parks near our apartment every now and then... mostly when they are empty. But there's another friendly Golden, a Husky and some other friendly smaller dogs that I let him play with.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

My son has an Ausie mix with gobs of energy. From the second they wake up till they go to bed, it's almost non stop play. Drives us nuts at times... :


----------



## Jim and Hank (Jun 29, 2011)

My guys play together all the time and they like it when they dog visitors - ex has a golden doodle I take care a couple of weeks a year and have other friends who have dogs. Never been to a play park though - way to urban for me!


----------

